# Elderly rat cage



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I have 2 old rats one of which has a degenerative condition which means he has very weak hind legs, this makes climbing difficult for him.
I want to move them into a single story cage, has anyone got any suggestions on a cage for them ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Would something like this be suitable? https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasi...tion+single+storey+cage&qid=1609000019&sr=8-3

On my search I saw a company called critter nation do a single storey rat cage, might find one on ebay or somewhere like that?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

When I had rats the cage that was suggested as a retirement cage was a Ferplast MARY. That was 8 years ago though so there may well be something better now


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I know it's been a few weeks since this thread was posted but what about something like the savic plaza? 100cm long. 50 cm deep. 50cm tall. Plenty of floor space. You can get 6" on substrate in the bottom for digging in. You can still provide some low and easy climbing enrichment and hammocks. 1cm bar spacing and a large door for interaction and cleaning.


----------

